# Tips for Hiring a Sprinkler Installer



## HokieWanKenobi (Jan 14, 2019)

I am going to have a new sprinkler system installed in the next month or so and have gotten quotes from a couple different people. The one I plan on going with has good reviews/feedback and has been doing well & irrigation work for like 30 years (so he's old school in his ways). I have him coming back Friday to give me more details as to exactly what he would do and he said he would flag his placement recommendations and give me the full run-down of what he'd do. He would be using my current well and I may or may not replace my pump prior to him doing his thing (getting his perspective on that - but I'd likely do the swap out myself). He uses Hunter products.


What questions do I need to ask him while I'm there with him? 
Are there Hunter products that I definitely don't want (like a certain series of sprinklers or controller, etc.)?
Is there a specific controller that I should request (Hunter or other)?

I apologize if there's a thread that goes over this stuff, I quickly looked and didn't see it. So if there is one, just point me to it. Thanks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I like to see a drawing with all the heads/ valve locations. I would like to see head to head coverage.

I like the rachio controller, but I doubt he will offer it.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Do you already know the "delivery stats" for your well?

This is a good resource for your questions as well as your water availability from the well itself.

https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/



HokieWanKenobi said:


> I am going to have a new sprinkler system installed in the next month or so and have gotten quotes from a couple different people. The one I plan on going with has good reviews/feedback and has been doing well & irrigation work for like 30 years (so he's old school in his ways). I have him coming back Friday to give me more details as to exactly what he would do and he said he would flag his placement recommendations and give me the full run-down of what he'd do. He would be using my current well and I may or may not replace my pump prior to him doing his thing (getting his perspective on that - but I'd likely do the swap out myself). He uses Hunter products.
> 
> 
> What questions do I need to ask him while I'm there with him?
> ...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Huge +1 on https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/

Even if you do not plan to install your system yourself, I would read it so that you have a better understanding of how a good system is designed. Not saying this is the case in your situation, but I have seen first hand that just because a company has been in business a long time does not necessarily mean they install well-designed systems.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Or well-designed systems for wells which can have drastically different requirements.



Ware said:


> Huge +1 on https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/
> 
> Even if you do not plan to install your system yourself, I would read it so that you have a better understanding of how a good system is designed. Not saying this is the case in your situation, but I have seen first hand that just because a company has been in business a long time does not necessarily mean they install well-designed systems.


----------



## SixString (Mar 2, 2018)

I had similar questions before I had my system installed this past fall.

Here's the link to my post. Some members replied with some good insight. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=6112

A few quick tips:
-Make sure swing joints are used on each head
- Have a water hammer reducer installed with your backflow preventer
- A Rachio controller gives you plenty of mobile control options. I have the Rachio 3 and in addition to being able to control things from my phone/tablet/Alexa, I love the analytical aspects of it.
- Don't let anyone talk you into anything less than a 1" mainline.
- Don't mix spray types in a single zone.
- You probably shouldn't even mix different sprinkler head types in the same zone either because they'll have different application rates.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> I like to see a drawing with all the heads/ valve locations. I would like to see head to head coverage.
> 
> I like the rachio controller, but I doubt he will offer it.


I made the mistake of hiring a guy who said he would give me a written map after signing the contract, but didn't. I should have had that part in the contract. Fortunately I took pictures, so I know where everything is, but I didn't have head to head coverage.

I would say talk to the guy and say I'll give you a $500 deposit and sign the contract after you get the drawing.

I would have insisted on overlapping heads at the drawing phase, and added one or two more heads in here and there. Now I have to add them later.

Side note - for a Rachio controller, ZURN backflow, and a 6 zone setup I have costs for all parts around $1700. At $650 a zone to install you're looking at $3900. If he's significantly higher or lower than that I'd question it.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Zone for shrubs...waste of money.


----------



## Jrich (Jul 9, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> Zone for shrubs...waste of money.


Why?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

have you seen an evergreen, azalea, Loropetalum, barberry, gardenia .... grow just fine w/o supplemental watering. now, drip for pots could be handy


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Some basic questions that come to mind that I would ask:

What is the flow demand of each zone?
What is the well pump output?
What is the well yield?

Anyone who can't answer these questions in terms of GPM at a suitable dynamic pressure should be sent on his way.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> have you seen an evergreen, azalea, Loropetalum, barberry, gardenia .... grow just fine w/o supplemental watering. now, drip for pots could be handy


If you live in a desert climate, you have to water everything or you'll have nothing but rocks and weeds... I know some with this problem in Arizona.


----------

